# When to use a Ripping Chain



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Last question of the day. I've got to get off my rump and do something today. I've got firewood sections that I need to saw up into turning blanks. I understand it's advised one use a ripping chain when cutting perpendicular to the log, directly into end grain, as with a CSM. But what if your cutting parallel to the trunk? "They" say this is the easiest way to saw blanks off a short section of a log. I would be saving my ripping chain for the occasional times I need to slab a small log.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure what you're asking exactly, but use a ripping chain when you rip, and a crosscut chain when you crosscut. 





.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*ripping*

Cutting parallel to the trunk is the same as ripping and a ripping chain would be the way to go there as well.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, I didn't explain it quite right. I saw a video where the guy cut bowl blanks from a log sawing with the grain to get rid of the pith. It does seem to cut faster than cutting from the end grain, giving off ribbons instead of dust. So I'll use a ripping chain.


----------

